# Teen agility training



## CatK (May 29, 2013)

Just before heading into kennel coughsville, we had a few weeks of proper teen behaviour, even the dog walker phoned for a chat to check in on things.

now we're heading out the other side of his cough, once he's completely over it, I'm wondering if it is a great time, or the worst possible time, to start him on basic agility training. My thinking is, it should keep him training, without him realising, and might help me pull back his recall etc?

or is this the worst idea ever, and destined to fail because he's going through a phase where he's not listening? I did a bit at home the other day under chairs over the ironing board (on its side) and along a plank on the floor and he loved it, so I'm taking that as a positive?


----------



## Melissa_DT (Jan 9, 2013)

I started agility training with Bentley just before he turned 1. I found that since he really enjoyed it, he actually started following my commands better than I expected (his recall was also terrible at that time). I think if you're interested, then you should! It's a fun way to connect and bond with the dog and also sneaky form of training they don't even realize


----------



## dextersmom (Oct 29, 2013)

I'm wondering the same thing CatK! We've had a couple of private obedience lessons where the trainer worked in some agility obstacles and it was great fun. It really kept Dexter's attention so he listened even more than usual. But... the trainer said we really need reliable recall off leash to start a full class  I know with other dogs in the room there's no way Dex will come when called. So we are working more on our recall with the e-collar first in hopes that helps. I was thinking about maybe getting one of those cheap sets of agility obstacles so we can work on the obstacles we do know at home in the meantime. If anyone has a set they like, let me know!


----------



## Canadian Expy (Feb 27, 2013)

I say go for it  Any sort of training to remind the dog that you are in command is beneficial, and agility training may just be the sort of thing he needs - as Melissa said below, it really doesn't feel like training. 

We have Aspen in agility and he loves it - he has completed 2 levels so far and will be going onto the third shortly. We started it as way to help keep him challenged during the winter months. His recall and obedience have always been quite good, but I have found that agility has reinforced him looking to me for direction, and he doesn't get bored with the classes like he did with his other two obedience class. It has been a great bonding experience. 

Talk to the facility your interested in attending and see what they say.


----------

